

Remote Debugging Django (mod_wsgi) Applications - motter
http://blueprintforge.com/blog/2012/01/16/remote-debugging-django-mod-wsgi-applications/

======
kevindication
Apparently this sort of debugging exists for emacs now (didn't the last time I
looked).

<http://code.google.com/p/geben-on-emacs/>

------
peteretep
CPAN equivalent:
[https://metacpan.org/module/Plack::Middleware::InteractiveDe...](https://metacpan.org/module/Plack::Middleware::InteractiveDebugger)

